# Tabellen verbinden in Word



## soulflyer860 (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute!

Habe im Microsoft Office Word 2003 das Problem, dass ich zwei idente Tabellen mit Inhalten untereinander habe, ich diese aber nicht vereinen kann. Die Leerzeilen haben sich durch das Erstellen einer neuen Tabelle so ergeben und ich kann sie nicht löschen. Sprich immer wo ich eine neue Tabelle habe ist eine Zeile frei. Und die muss weg! 

Schönen Dank schonmal, Greetz Mike


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2010)

Meinst die Leerzeile nach der Tabelle? Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## jetztaber (10. Januar 2010)

Den Befehl 'anfügen' gibts leider (noch) nicht. Komplette 2. Tabelle ausschneiden und in die erste (in der letzten Zeile einfügen). Du kannst zur Sicherheit vorher in die erste Tabelle am Ende eine Leerzeile einfügen. Die verschiebt es nämlich wahrscheinlich nach unten und nach getaner Arbeit wieder löschen.


----------

